
Millennials are about to trigger a major ‘changeover point’ for the US economy - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/14/millennials-to-trigger-changeover-point-for-the-us-economy-bill-smead-says.html
======
hindsightbias
“So, we have got 89 million people in between 21 and 38 years old that are
about to start their lives, form households, do incredibly economically
impactful things...”

I hope he isn’t holding his breath. Might want to look at Japan for his
future.

------
nmstoker
Whilst I wouldn't claim the point made is incorrect, I feel Mr Smead hasn't
really made the argument that it's a changeover point. Where's the evidence
that this isn't just going to be a continuation of a relatively steady state?
He hints that there are others moving up in the cohort behind millennials
(whatever they'll end up called) and presumably there's a generation further
advanced,but if this is to be some significant changeover then why isn't he
talking about how the earlier generation's behaviour differs?

------
chris5745
>He said this will mean young adults will soon start to move away from buying
“Apple devices, craft beer and Chipotle burritos” and instead spend their
savings on big-ticket items such as houses and cars.

Where is this “savings” I keep hearing about? Is it something you’re born
with?

